
iPhone 6 - antr
https://www.apple.com/iphone-6/
======
mrb
ALL iPhone generations released so far have a CSS pixel width of 320 pixels.
But the iPhone 6 is the first to change this. It looks like Apple is finally
bumping this up! This means a bit more text can fit on each line when holding
the phone vertically for websites using <meta name="viewport"
content="width=device-width">:

\- iPhone 6 is 1334x750: CSS pixel width is likely 375px (pixel ratio = 2)

\- iPhone 6 Plus is 1920x1080: CSS pixel width is likely either 432px (pixel
ratio = 2.5) or 360px (pixel ratio = 3). It would make sense to implement a
ratio of 2.5 as it would be 15.2% more CSS pixels for a screen 17.0% wider.
But on the other hand (1) Apple designers are perfectionists and a fractional
ratio means an image slightly less sharp, and (2) maybe with the Plus model
Apple wants to attract smartphone buyers who dislike tiny text on a tiny
display so it would make sense to provide fewer CSS pixels on a bigger
screen... I am really curious to know which way they went.

This all needs to be confirmed with a device in hands...

~~~
thathonkey
This is going to throw advertising firms into an epic tizzy. The de facto
mobile web ad size has been standardized around the 320px (320x50 usually)
width of portrait iPhones since basically the dawn of smartphone advertising.
Now suddenly they have 3 widths to worry about just for iPhone.

~~~
frandroid
We've been showing 320x ads on wider Androids just fine...

~~~
thathonkey
By blowing them up or centering them at 1.0 scale?

~~~
frandroid
The latter for me, I don't know about others.

------
eisa01
Too bad there is no longer a high end 4" model. The iPhone 5S won't support
Apple Pay since it doesn't have NFC, and it is no longer available in 64 GB.

I would have thought that Apple understood they have customers that actually
prefer the 4" size, or else they wouldn't have had any sales the last years.
Let's hope for a iPhone 6S mini next year.

~~~
sid05
The 4.7 in version bump is negligible for most ppl's palms. Even the majority
of people with small hands still engulf the 4 in. size. I think it would be a
moot point in a majority of cases unless you are really jones'ing for the
pocket space and portability...

~~~
eisa01
I will definitely try it just to be sure, but even the move from 3.5" to 4"
started to stretch it when reaching for the top left corner of the screen for
me.

And then there's this ad from the original iPhone 5 release:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk)

No iPhone 6 option at 4" is in direct contradiction to what they said before.
It's a reason the Apple Watch is released in two different faces, people are
different!

~~~
qubitcoder
Agreed that it’s rather awkward to tap the top left corner—unless you have
large hands. Fortunately, more apps are now supporting the ‘swipe from left
edge’ gesture to go back (e.g. Safari).

------
cryptoz
Biggest news for me: barometer!

Biggest question: Can we access it to read raw atmospheric pressure? There
seems to be no documented API.

~~~
dominotw
How is that going to be useful?

~~~
cryptoz
I'm building a dense network of atmosphere sensors using smartphones in order
to build a more accurate weather model [1]. Android's APIs allow us to access
the raw data, but all of Apple's marketing talks just about "elevation". I'm
hoping they give us access to the raw sensor, and not just elevation change.

Humanity ought to have a much better weather forecast than we have now, as
we're nearing 1B+ internet-connected barometers. Hopefully Apple's sensors can
add to this network!

[1]: [http://pressurenet.io](http://pressurenet.io)

~~~
cheald
How is what you're building different from PressureNet
([https://pressurenet.io/](https://pressurenet.io/))?

~~~
cryptoz
I'm building PressureNet :) (edited my post above to add that)

~~~
Xcelerate
Haha, this is why I love Hacker News.

~~~
jiggy2011
Even better

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

------
rlu
I like the look of my iPhone 5s much better. This iPhone 6 thing looks like a
Galaxy. The throwback to iPhone 1 is interesting but count me out. Not liking
the design _at all_

The protruding camera is also really weird. I wonder if Jobs would have signed
off on that...

Who knows though. Maybe once I hold one personally I'll end up liking it more
than the 5s. But I would be surprised :)

~~~
pivo
Most people put Apple phones in cases anyway, so does it really even matter
much how the bare phone looks? It doesn't to me. The protruding camera lens
housing will probably be flush with a case.

~~~
jsmeaton
I may be in the minority, but I don't use a case. Kind of defeats the purpose
of a nice looking, slim phone.

------
Swizec
The iPhone6+ looks just like one of those giant Android monsters from Nexus or
Samsung. This makes me sad.

I have small-person sized hands and often struggle even with the normal
iPhone5 and the trend for making phones bigger and bigger makes me angry and
sad at the same time. I hate it and always, _always_ , when my friends would
ask why I prefer Apple over cheaper and better speced devices, my answer was
"Because Apple is the only phone that doesn't compete on screen size".

This throws that out the window. Great.

~~~
51Cards
I have big hands and I still agree with you. I hung on to my Nexus One well
past its expiry date because of the size of it. Eventually I had to move up
and being in the Android realm I came VERY close to buying the Moto X because
of its narrower form factor in my hand. In the end I went Nexus 5 but it still
feels big to me.

~~~
pjmorris
I've still got my Nexus One, though I almost clicked 'Buy Now' on a Nexus 5
today. Mind doing a comparison?

~~~
51Cards
Gladly... for another Nexus One fan. (still have mine, still fire it up from
time to time) Off the top of my head so this may not be entirely complete.

What I don't miss:

\- "Do I have enough memory to install this? Nope."

\- Apps that need new Android versions

\- That annoying touch screen bug

\- 3G speeds

\- all the hacks and mods to get around memory limitations

What I miss:

\- the huge notification light... loved that

\- being able to use my thumb across the whole screen width

\- removable storage (and USB flash drive mode)

\- battery life.. my Nexus One could go 2 solid days

I'll update this as I think of more. Of course the N5 is much faster,
incredible screen, etc. The above is more personal notes. I haven't regretted
the Nexus 5 buy at all... but I do get nostalgic sometimes. Especially when
I'm looking for a charger.. like the people I used to laugh at. :)

------
guybrushT
Truth be told, even though I switched from iOS to Android recently (and been
quite happy), I have admired Apple when they stuck to their guns w.r.t screen
size. It showed to me that they were being sensible about respecting the
dimensions of our hands. The iPhone (hardware) just feels quite comfortable to
use and hold. Also, iPhone 4's design was excellent - I kinda got used to the
distinctive feel of an Apple phone in my hand (with its cuboid geometry).

iPhone 6's exterior just looks a bit strange (now we are going back to the
original iPhone?) - it feels off in a way that I can't fully explain. But who
knows, maybe it would be just fantastic to hold and use. [Like how the quick
reports coming out from people who have held the Watch saying that it feel
really nice]

~~~
delecti
Having used a range of phone sizes, the iPhones have always felt quite small
to me. And while I'm a happy Nexus 5 user, I admit that it's ever so slightly
too big. I really think 4.7" is the magic number for most peoples' hands
(based on my experience trying out a Moto X), and adding 5.5" gets them a
chance at the "phablet" crowd.

------
andyfleming
It's a bummer they are keeping the base model at 16GB. It's pretty obvious
that it's an intentional move to force people up to the 64/128GB models.

~~~
Zikes
Especially surprising given how much they're pushing it to replace camcorders
as well as DSLRs. I mean, how much raw HD video fits in just 16GB? Or even
what's left over after half of that 16GB is filled with various apps and
music?

I miss when phones used to have easily accessible microSD slots.

~~~
scep12
"Even with only 16gb of storage, you can upload all your personal photos and
videos to iCloud and never miss a shot again"

~~~
Zikes
Well, the next big leak is going to be a lot more cinematic.

------
santaclaus
I wonder if jeans manufacturers will release pants with extra deep pockets and
market them as iPhone 6 Plus compatible?

~~~
tylermac1
I'd like to see Galaxy Note compatible jeans.

~~~
mgcross
The 6 plus is actually larger[http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Apple-
iPhone-6,Sams...](http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Apple-
iPhone-6,Samsung-GALAXY-Note,Apple-iPhone-6-Plus/phones/8346,6116,8908)

~~~
gareim
Should probably compare the Note 4, but yeah, the iPhone 6 Plus is definitely
taller. Note 4 sliiiiiiiightly wider.

------
Marazan
Gruber is going to have to set aside about a month's worth of updates to get
through all the claim chowder from the people who gave the Galaxy Note shit
for being 'hilariously' or 'ridiculously' or 'stupidly' large.

~~~
archagon
Gruber talks about this in the latest episode of the Talk Show. He admits that
trends change, and what looked stupid a few years ago might not look so stupid
anymore now that everyone is doing it. Also, phones are no longer used for
actual phone calls so much, making the "brick next to your ear" factor less
meaningful.

I wish people didn't feel the need to "gotcha" Gruber at every possible
opportunity. He's generally a very reasonable fellow, if aggressive at times.

~~~
Marazan
It's because he's an aggressive dick who's "gotcha" passive-agressive Claim
Chowder pieces are often disingenuously dishonest.

His habit of trawling for people's reaction to the very first iPhone ( the
glorified feature phone with a 2G connection, no ability to do voice-and-data
and no ability to write apps for it who's sales figures were basically a
rounding error) and present them as if they are talking abut the latest
juggernaut selling release of the iPhone with the justification that they
should have seen what 10 iterations and 7 years of development was going to
bring makes him an easy and satisfying target to skewer when he so grossly
fucks up with his own opinions.

~~~
archagon
When I started reading Gruber, before I was even an Apple fan, I loved how he
plowed through the anti-Apple BS that showed up so regularly on tech websites
(and that I didn't even recognize as such before I started reading him). I
think his style is a reaction to all the nerd bullying that Apple users have
been subjected to over the years. (And really, you still see it everywhere in
the tech sphere. "How's that one-button mouse?" "Mac gamers? LOL!" "iSheep"
etc. Try asking a question related to Macs or OSX on any tech website: you'll
get a hundred comments laughing at you for having bought a Mac. If you're into
Apple products, it's hard to not grow angry and bitter after a while. Hence
the endless flame wars between Apple and Android users on sites like The
Verge.)

------
ascendantlogic
Only one gig of RAM and base storage still at 16 gigs really annoys me. I may
end up with a Moto X and wait for the 6s.

~~~
ripter
Honest question, what do you use the space for? I used to use mine for music,
but now I use Pandora and Spotify.

~~~
sniuff
Spotify offline on high quality eats through space like a hot knife + taking
lots of photos / video + 1/2 games each 1-2 gigs

~~~
currysausage
Also: offline navigation.

------
bratsche
The protruding camera kind of bothers me, probably much more than it really
should. But I feel like Apple's obsession with thinness may have gone too far
if they need to protrude the camera like this.

~~~
nbush
The strangest part is that they don't even show the bulge in the product
renders on the site:
[http://images.apple.com/iphone-6/overview/images/design_deta...](http://images.apple.com/iphone-6/overview/images/design_details_right_large.jpg)

It's as if they're in denial.

~~~
bratsche
Oh wow, good catch. I didn't even see that.

------
cylinder
Nexus 5 is all the phone one needs, at half the price.

~~~
oatmeal_coffee
True unless someone has made years of investments in iTunes-sourced content,
then moving over to a cheaper phone with the same feature set is no longer an
apples-to-apples comparison. I have a collection that goes back to iTunes' and
the iPod's very first days. I'm not terribly keen going through any
conversion/repurchasing process.

~~~
JohnTHaller
If you bought your music after Apple finally ditched DRM, you can upload your
AAC files to Google Music for free and sync/stream them to all your Android
devices as well as your laptops/desktops.

If you "bought" your music with Apple DRM, you can pay another fee to actually
own it and be able to play it on a non-Apple devices.

If you "bought" your videos with Apple DRM, consider it a lesson learned.

~~~
oatmeal_coffee
Taking the entire migration process you describe changes the "price" to be
paid for similar phone, so my claim of false equivalence still stands.

There's no "lesson" when I have made the conscious decision to stick with
Apple all these years. I may have paid a premium paying for iPods and iPhones,
but I feel my time is valuable enough to not have to mess around with my media
files in any way you describe. Nor do I feel the urge to spend money on music
I have already purchased, but I don't see that as being a mistake from which
to learn a lesson. Nothing has happened to me with Apple or its products so
egregious to feel compelled to take on anything like you describe.

~~~
JohnTHaller
The 'mess around' process would just mean loading your existing music into
Google Music one time. Heck, on a Mac, it may just ask by default if you want
to sync your iTunes library. Then they're available everywhere you run Google
Music... which means not being artificially locked to a single company's
hardware.

Most people make the mistake to think they 'bought' a movie or DRMed music
file when they really just rent/lease it long term.. And then they realize
they're screwed when they want to the freedom to buy whatever device they want
and have 'their' music they 'bought' on it. After all, most people didn't grow
up buying a CD from Best Buy and having it work on their Best Buy CD player
but not on their Sony CD player.

You may have realized what you bought into and consciously made the decision
that you accepted the limitation in rights/etc in exchange for
convenience/etc, but most average consumers do not.

------
arielweisberg
Really disappointed that the iPod touch didn't get any love. I get that it
isn't a priority, but I do love the product.

I run a flip phone and the battery lasts a week and change. So does my iPod.
Friends with iPhones are constantly pulling out their phones with dead
batteries.

The thinness obsession has always irked me. Apparently it's what the market
wants, but I wish they would use the space and weight savings for more
battery. Were it not for battery life I would purchase an iPhone and just run
it with T-Mobile prepaid and no data.

------
cseelus
No current gen iPhone that fits in my pocket and that I can comfortably use
with one hand? Anyone remember this Apple ad?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk)

~~~
baddox
Nope. It looks like I'll be at an impasse when I next want to upgrade my
phone. It seems like no one is making high end <= 4" phones any more.

~~~
matt4711
besides the sony z1 compact which is actually quite nice. there will probably
be a z2 compact soon.

~~~
gareim
Oh man, there's a Z3 Compact (skipped Z2) and it looks fantastic! Look into
it!!

------
Thimothy
I might get downvoted by fans here, but the most commented change for the new
iPhone being the addition of a barometer shows a certain decline in the
innovation department from Apple, or at least, lack of ability to surprise.

~~~
jarjoura
The iPadification of Phone apps is quite a feature too.

------
nostromo
It looks... Samsungy.

~~~
delecti
It looks like a bumper car.

I'm a pretty die-hard Android fan, but the iPhone 4 through 5s were damn
attractive pieces of hardware.

------
programminggeek
I think when Apple starts to EOL the iPhone 5 and 5s, so probably in 1-2
years, there will be the iPhone 6M, which will be the iPhone 5s size with
iPhone 6 internals.

------
polym
The iPhone 6 Plus is just too big - as big as my hand. I bet, you can't sit
down with this monster in your pocket. Stop making it wider and higher!

~~~
k-mcgrady
Look at how popular the Galaxy Note is. I don't understand those people, but
they love it. And I think the iPhone 6 Plus is actually smaller than a Note.

~~~
CocaKoala
A friend of mine has the Note, I think; he loves it. It fits his hand
perfectly.

For reference, I literally cannot use his phone one-handed; I can't hold it
and reach all the way across the screen with my thumb. I'm a small dude and
he's a big one, and some devices are just designed for the opposite extreme.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I can't reach the top of the iPhone 5s screen one handed. I've given up on
one-handed use.

I have a friend with the note who actually uses a stylus with it. I don't get
it but he really loves that phone.

~~~
CocaKoala
I'm actually still on an iPhone 4; maybe I'll try my wife's 5 and see if I can
reach the top.

------
bane
I'm sure this will be downvoted into oblivion but I have Karma to burn
preaching some truth. Between big phones (even the small iphone 6 is bigger!),
the watch and NFC, Apple is clearly repositioning themselves as fast followers
and letting Samsung et. al. foot the bill on R&D and market building. They're
probably hoping they can provide higher quality (and more profitable)
offerings in markets that somebody else has bled to create. I think this
started to happen once they lost market dominance, and I think it's a _really_
smart move on Apple's part. Samsung has shifted their focus on clumsily trying
to innovate and get things to market first, and it's worth it for Apple to sit
back, see what works and doesn't work and then just execute the hell out of
what they intend to do.

After years of hearing that the "current" iphone size is just perfect for the
size of the human hand, neither of the current phones are that size. It's
unbelievably annoying to listen to all the bizarre justification that goes on
about Apple products, and I'm sure this size shift and abandonment of their
previous sizes completely will get some kind of fence moving justification.
[1]

But I applaud Apple for just doing it and catching up with where the market
has moved to. I've been in too many phone stores where I've heard people think
the iPhones for sale are the old crappy smartphones from last generation and
run over to where the larger phones are.

It took a couple years, but Apple finally listened and the new phones look
really nice.

1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY4c2mh15Yk)

 _edit_ I'm also reminded that the "c" model has been dropped. Sales figures
didn't seem to be very high and I think the experiment has been deemed a
failure. It wasn't what anybody really expected or wanted anyways but it was a
curious and weird diversion.

 _edit2_ Here's gruber's take on the phone sizes the notorious Apple shill
finally admits that it's time for bigger phones, but hasn't come up with the
justification framework yet

[http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude](http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude)

 _Some people want to buy them. It doesn’t matter why. For some it might be
games. For others, being able to carry one device as a hybrid phone /tablet.
For others, it might be about reading — making the iPhone more usable as an
e-book reader. It doesn’t matter what the reasons are. The simple fact is that
many people want huge phones — not just bigger ones, but huge ones — and
they’re willing to pay a premium for them. Apple has played a one-size-fits-
all game for seven iPhone generations. The market shows that one size does not
fit all. I don’t know that they should have done it sooner, but it certainly
feels like the time for multiple iPhone sizes has come._

Let's also see what he has to say about this

 _I’ll be very disappointed if this is just a device that shows a fake analog
watch face, displays notifications from a tethered iPhone, and tracks your
footsteps and heart rate._

Because there it is on record. Gruber's already disappointed in the iWatch.
I'm not. I'm glad it's out there, improving the market for all consumers,
iWatch wearers or not. There's some nice ideas and design there.

~~~
coldtea
> _I 'm sure this will be downvoted into oblivion but I have Karma to burn
> preaching some truth. Between big phones (even the small iphone 6 is
> bigger!), the watch and NFC, Apple is clearly repositioning themselves as
> fast followers and letting Samsung et. al. foot the bill on R&D and market
> building._

First, there's not much (if anything) they have gotten off of Samsung about
these devices, except maybe how not to do some things.

First, if you have seen the prototype iPads and iPhones tested, they've
actually built all kinds of prototypes in different sizes half a decade or
more ago. And obviously the same thing holds for the Watch and the bigger
iPhone: they were in development for at least a couple of years, iterating and
refining them.

Unlike the iPad, which at least also had a redesigned GUI library (and thought
behind it) to take advantage of the larger screen, a slightly larger iPhone is
not something not obvious. Apple could have made the iPhone 5 a 6" model if
they liked to rush things, it's not that they missed some key insight. What
they actually did was wait for several things to fall into place, like baterry
capacity, CPU/GPU power to provide a smooth experience with the bigger screen,
etc.

If Samsung provided anything is just some early "market research" in the
feasibility of selling a large phone. There's nothing technical or UI-wise
here that was copied, or needed to be copied, from a Samsung phone.

Second, Samsung only started on their watches when rumours of an iWatch
pending had already surfaced (and it shows, since theirs was mostly a hack job
of mashing existing stuff and rushed decisions). Apple was building the thing
for a long time, and I'd say has put far more thought and polish on the whole
thing that anything we've previously seen from competitors (including Peeble).

> _I 'm also reminded that the "c" model has been dropped. Sales figures
> didn't seem to be very high and I think the experiment has been deemed a
> failure._

Actually, it sold very well. "From the constant harping about the supposed
"failure" of Apple's iPhone 5c, you'd think the phone is selling poorly. The
reality is that middle tier model, while dramatically less popular than
Apple's top of the line iPhone 5s, still managed to outsell every Blackberry,
every Windows Phone and every Android flagship in the winter quarter,
including Samsung's Galaxy S4.".
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/03/22/apples-
iphone-5c-f...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/03/22/apples-
iphone-5c-failure-flop-outsold-blackberry-windows-phone-and-every-android-
flagship-in-q4)

In general it was constantly in the top-3 to 5 best selling phones for all US
carriers. Most phone companies (including Samsung) would kill for a "flop"
like this.

Second, it wasn't dropped. It's still available, and just rolled on the $0
with contract tier.

~~~
vacri
_First, there 's not much (if anything) they have gotten off of Samsung about
these devices_

I have a black Samsung Galaxy S3. I held it up against the image of the iPhone
6, and they're barely different. The s3 has _slightly_ bowed sides, and the
two phones have a home button with a different shape. Oh, and the Apple phone
doesn't have 'Samsung' written on the front (I haven't seen an image of the
back, so you never know...)

I'd love for Samsung to turn around and sue them back on this design issue.

~~~
coldtea
> _I have a black Samsung Galaxy S3. I held it up against the image of the
> iPhone 6, and they 're barely different._

Was talking about the watches.

But since you mentioned it, I had a look:
[http://www.hitechmobiles.co.nz/uploads/images/Samsung_Galaxy...](http://www.hitechmobiles.co.nz/uploads/images/Samsung_Galaxy_S3_I9300_Black_101_2.jpg)

This is like iPhone 6 in the sense that Times New Roman is like Helvetica.
They are both fonts after all.

Different buttons, different curves, different materials, different home
button, different back design, different colors...

Where exactly do you see the similarity?

Not to mention the whole "huge touch screen, minimal buttons smartphone" thing
was pioneared by Apple already since the first iPhone, when Samsung did
keyboard smartphones that looked nothing like this?

~~~
vacri
The iPhone 6 looks like the Galaxy S3 in the same way that the Galaxy S2
looked like the iPhone.

 _Not to mention the whole "huge touch screen, minimal buttons smartphone"
thing was pioneared by Apple already_

So? It's irrelevant to my point: Apple took Samsung to the cleaners over a
_visual design_ patent (amongst others), and I'm saying that this phone looks
a hell of a lot like the S3.

Yes, if you look at the screen, it's android vs ios and doesn't look similar,
but the _hardware_ lines, button placement, curled edges, earpiece are all
very similar. The home button is a little different - but again, these kinds
of difference are the same in magnitude as S2 v iPhone. For example, the home
button on the S2 was an oblong ringed with metal, wheras the home button on
the iPhone is a circle. Apparently that's visual-design-patent-infringing for
Samsung, but a marker of innovative distinction for Apple?

 _Was talking about the watches._

Then make that clearer, because you sound diversionary in saying this. The
article is about the iPhone. The parent comment mentions watches in passing,
but is primarily about the iPhone. You spent half your comment talking about
ipads and iphones right after the bit I quoted.

~~~
gareim
Did you really just say earpiece?

S2 doesn't look like iPhone enough for Samsung to get sued (my opinion as an
Android user that loves iOS as well), but.. earpiece? Really? The curled edges
I'd agree with. But that's about it.

------
twodayslate
I was looking forward to that sapphire screen. Oh well.

~~~
Amezarak
Why? From what I understand, sapphire is more brittle than Gorilla Glass
(although supposedly scratches can contribute to the likelihood of cracks), so
what I think for most people the common breakage case is quite possibly not
any better. Additionally, sapphire is more reflective than glass which is
problematic all in itself.

Apple reserving sapphire screens for watches makes perfect sense to me.

~~~
dwg
If that is true, why does it make sense on the watch even?

~~~
ssmoot
You're less likely to drop a watch (the band), and more likely to scratch it
(brushing up against stuff).

That's my guess anyways.

I thought it was interesting that the "Watch Sport" actually comes with the
glass display. Which seems like they put some thought into it?

~~~
dwg
That definitely makes sense then, if sapphire is more scratch resistant

------
gokhan
Whoa. On Firefox, that page does not look as polished as previous iPhone
product pages. Gray image/animation backgrounds, for example. Interesting.

~~~
bzbarsky
It's pretty common for Apple to ship website updates around their launches
that they've obviously only tested in a WebKit-based browser....

------
jpmcglone
Does anyone know how the new devices will handle old apps that were building
specifically to the 320pt width? When we got the 4" screen, the old apps were
put into black boxes until you updated the info.plist. Any news on if this
will be a thing again? Thanks.

~~~
eslaught
From the keynote, when they demoed the un-updated CNN app, it looks like
they're just scaling the app (no black bars) and depending on the resolution
of the screen to avoid the blur being obvious.

~~~
jpmcglone
So I imagine it's possible to scale up the app so that the height takes up the
full length of the new height, but an app I am working on now was coded to be
specifically 320pt wide, so I'm worried about how they handle this.

I'm hoping that it keeps the aspect ratio, even if that means black bars for
now, because otherwise there will be undefined side-effects in many apps.

~~~
eslaught
Admittedly, I don't know how they've actually implemented this, but I would
imagine that it would be possible for them to render the app on a 320pt
"virtual screen", then take that and stretch it appropriately for the actual
screen. Otherwise I don't see how they'd maintain true backwards
compatibility.

~~~
jpmcglone
Yea agreed. I'm keeping my fingers crossed :P

------
iM8t
Am I the only one that feels a bit dissapointed about the design of this
device?

Up till now all of the new iphones seemed to get nicer and nicer design-wise,
but this seems like a big step back to iphone 3. Perhaps it's just my taste.

------
paradite
I am confused why Standby time for iPhone 6 and iPhone 5S are exactly the
same(250 hours) when other comparisons like Talk time are significantly
different(14 hours vs 10 hours)?

~~~
dwg
Could be that they made the hardware more efficient at consuming less energy
during talk time, time but those same efficiency gains don't apply to energy
usage during stand-by. This can often be the case when extra chip capabilities
are added for a specific use.

------
blueking
Wouldn't buy the iwatch or the new iphone, and I have been a Apple longterm
user. Like the motorola 360 better, round design is a huge win and again Apple
are last to market with a inferior product. The iphone's main feature for me
was that it was more secure than android phones. But after the celebrity
icloud hacks and the iphone backdoors that were revealed (then denied by
Apple) I have had enough - Apple products have lost premium status in my eyes.
Other than that my nexus 5 had all these features at $350 unlocked last year -
including NFC payments. It also doesn't help that my $3000 retina macbook dies
after a few months of use bc of bad ram, and now I need a new logic board.
Planned obsolescence is a huge problem with Apple. They were caught out
slowing the older versions of their phones right before the release of the new
ones by analyzing google search data, and this unserviceable expendable model
they are pushing just won't fly anymore. Don't tell me laptops without dimm
sockets and exchangeable batteries are a necessary design compromise for
slimmer devices. Thats total bullshit. My iphone 4s ground to a halt right at
the release of the iphone 5. It had become comically slow - a product I would
never have bought if it had been presented that way in store. Apple is the
worlds largest computer manufacturer and they don't need to pull underhanded
tricks like that. It says a lot to me that Apple joined PRISM one year after
SJ passed. Right there on the NSA slides.

[https://pentest.com/ios_backdoors_attack_points_surveillance...](https://pentest.com/ios_backdoors_attack_points_surveillance_mechanisms.pdf)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/upshot/hold-the-phone-a-
bi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/upshot/hold-the-phone-a-big-data-
conundrum.html)

Yes the article from the Times has a different opinion, but I wanted to share
the slides mostly, as I cant find the original paper by Laura Trucco. His
theory is that its the ios release that slows the phone, no denying that they
are slowed. But leaving the phone functional should be the first priority. Any
developer who tested ios 6 on the iphone 4 and approved it should have been
shot.

~~~
eridius
Wow, this comment is really full of FUD. Planned obsolescence? iPhone
backdoors? You need to reevaluate where you get your Apple-related news from.

> _They were caught out slowing the older versions of their phones right
> before the release of the new ones by analyzing google search data_

Where did you even get this from? That's 100% made-up. But it's also oddly
specific in a way I've never heard before. What site is pushing this
particular brand of garbage?

~~~
blueking
The New York Times published the article from a Harvard Professor. Link in the
original comment, as is the paper revealing the backdoors.

Here is the PRISM slide showing the timing of Apples participation, exactly
one year after SJ passed.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/special/politics/prism-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/special/politics/prism-collection-documents/images/prism-slide-5.jpg)

It's not FUD I'm stating a set of facts here. It is what it is.

~~~
eridius
Ok I read it. That "article" states from the very beginning that it's wacky
theory. It doesn't even attempt to offer evidence for anything. It's literally
just "hey, what does Google Trends show for the search 'iPhone slow'".

Apple has been accused of planned obsolescence before, and the claims have
always proven to be complete bullshit. There's a very simple explanation for
why people complain about their phones being slow around the time new devices
come out, and that's the fact that a new OS is released at the same time (as
your link even states), and it's very common for new OS's to not perform as
well on old hardware as the previous OS. This is partially because the new OS
typically adds more functionality, which takes computing resources to use, and
partially because the new OS is predominately only tested on new and current-
gen hardware, and not tested much on older hardware. This is very well-known,
and it affects pretty much every computing product ever. The only reason
you're not really seeing this with Android phones is because a) new Android
phone releases don't correlate with OS upgrades, and b) most Android phone
users either don't or _can 't_ upgrade to the latest OS anyway.

------
jobu
Have they put the full price list out yet? I can only find the price with a
2-year contract.

------
bhartzer
Barometer is very cool addition. I'm sure they'll eventually have an API for
it.

~~~
dominotw
What is it used for in the phone?

~~~
tonyhb
It means instead of waiting for a GPS lock in 30 seconds it's under 10.

The barometer makes calculating your position via GPS much quicker, as it has
an additional piece of data to simplify some of the maths it does.

Edit: here's a source which may confirm -
[http://pocketnow.com/android/google-confirms-barometer-
inten...](http://pocketnow.com/android/google-confirms-barometer-intent-
faster-gps-locks)

~~~
DigitalJack
Yeah, that doesn't make any sense. Barometers are only good for detecting
relative altitude/elevation changes over short periods of time.

Over longer periods of time (hours/days) the atmosphere pressure is going to
change whether you change altitude or not. Over short periods, the barometer
can give a relative change. Without a known starting point, it can't give you
absolute altitude/elevation.

It has nothing to do with getting a gps lock.

I'd be pretty surprised if the phones didn't pull down the satellite
constellation data over the network vs waiting on the nav message broadcast
from the satellites.

~~~
liviu
I think the elevation changes over short periods of time are essentials for
the fitness apps.

------
allegory
Firstly, this is not a troll. I really shouldn't have to start with that
comment.

I'm actually rather more excited about the Lumia 730. Value for money, not
status is a killer feature for me.

~~~
mikeash
If you have to say that it's not a troll, it's probably a troll.

~~~
allegory
No it's not. There's really not much difference in spec between the two
devices other than the status points obtained. And it's about 1/4-1/3 of the
cost.

Edit - plus my experience:

Possibly going aganist the grain here, but I've owned TOO MANY Apple products
not to explode here. I'm sitting on a 2011 MacBook Pro with a big dark spot on
the screen where it is starting to fail for example. Bring on the ThinkPad
X230 that is replacing it next week.

Having used iOS extensively and written software for it, I find very few
things more objectional, inflexible and tiresome. The OS is totally
frustrating and just about everything hangs or crashes randomly (Safari being
a fine example of horrible as it won't even render half a PNG image, leaving
blank 60% at the bottom). Oh plus deleting every damn email in my exchange box
on several occasions. Apple have a policy of silence and mysticism on all
issues as well.

The build quality of Apple's mobile products is awful. Design over substance,
completely irrepairable, poor engineering and materials decisions. Nickel
alloys used everywhere resulting in dermatitis, glass on the edges (impact
points) and terribly difficult to use connectors (lightning). As for repair,
glue and proprietary screws. Enough said. I can still repair a Nokia with a T4
Torx and no heat gun.

The app ecosystem is horrible as well, consisting of vast swathes of mainly
pay-per-addon traps for children, popularist crap and hyped overpriced junk.

Then there's the opaqueness of the devices. For example, it took me 5 fucking
hours to get my wife's bookmarks off her iPad resulting in me having to write
a script to convert the SQLite database (which was a bastard to get off the
thing) into an HTML file so she could import it into Chrome. And why can't I
just download an mp3 file onto the device like I can with Android, Windows
Phone, Windows, MacOS etc.

So no; just experience.

~~~
username3
Sync bookmarks to iCloud

Sync with Chrome on Windows using iCloud extension

Export

~~~
allegory
Tried that. No bookmarks appeared in iCloud...

------
l33tbro
So does anyone actually like the IPhone 6"?

------
jcromartie
Wake me if Apple ever return to the kind of innovation they brought with
things like the original Macintosh, the iMac, Mac OS X, the iPod, or the
original iPhone.

~~~
allegory
Macintosh = nicked from Xerox, boxed up.

iMac = TRS-80

Mac OS X = FreeBSD munged with NeXT.

The iPod = Diamond Rio

Original iPhone = every damn windows mobile phone for at least 5 years before
hand.

The innovation was the style, the marketing and the packaging, nothing more.

